# eye candy part two



## Thor the Mighty (Apr 17, 2006)

drew that on my arm in 11th grade with a sharpie.






















i drew that on another frisbee for my friend but didnt finish it in time, because she died in a car crash, so i ended up finishing it and putting it in her coffin, so its underground now.












my girlfriend's eyes 











i designed it and they only charged 140 for it! woot.


----------



## thebeginning (May 7, 2006)

awesome stuff man, sorry about your friend


----------



## ElectricHarmony (May 19, 2006)

Wow that looks like a real tat! 

Your girlfriends eyes is incredible work thanks for sharing


----------



## Oldfireguy (May 19, 2006)

I thought it was real also.  Had to go back and re-read the first post.  You have some real talent.


----------



## Thor the Mighty (May 26, 2006)

thanks . the last picture in that series actually is a tattoo haha.


----------

